# Want: AMD Phenom II X4 965 computer CPU w/motherboard, Have: Lots of 40K



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah you read the title right. I need this particular processor and motherboard, and I can't find it for sale anywhere in Norway. So I'm offering to trade anything in my 40K collection for it.

Haves:

-Tau (Fire Warriors, all vehicles, crisis suits, vespid, kroot, pathfinders, drones etc. you name it)

-Dark Eldar (lots is still unopened boxes, mostly venoms, an unopened battleforce, lots of kabalites and wyches, Drazhar, raiders and bikes.)

-Tyranids (I'd be willing to trade the entire army if you have this processor and motherboard. Some painted, some is just based, but nearly all of it is built. Contains none of the units introduced in 5th edition. Over 4000 points.)


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

You could get one off eBay UK and get it delivered to Norway


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

curtislee said:


> You could get one off eBay UK and get it delivered to Norway


Yeah but unfortunately only from refurbishers who are companies, and thus have to declare the value on the box which rams me up the ass with astronomical Norwegian import fees.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

You could have someone in the UK buy it for you then ship it to you.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

a guy where i live has just advertised a AMD Phenom !! x4 955 black edition with mobo for £80, pity i didnt have the cash, as we could have done a trade


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the sympathies, however I just found what I needed


----------

